
Firefox Nightly now supports WebSocket debugging - Vinnl
https://blog.nightly.mozilla.org/2019/08/30/these-weeks-in-firefox-issue-63/
======
Vinnl
Relevant heading: Network.

> WebSocket Inspection (GSoC project) – This feature is enabled on Nightly by
> default (devtools.netmonitor.features.webSockets)

Another interesting addition is inline variable previews in the debugger.
Still behind a flag: devtools.debugger.features.inline-preview

